# newbie needs night sights advice



## stevelong (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, newbie poster here,
I just got my first COLT 1911, pretty much a rookie 1911 owner, have shot a few over the years.
Got a new series 70 1911 gov't model O stainless, with fixed (drift) rear sight. 
I'd like night sights.
I'll be shooting paper a lot, but will want to be able to use it for night defense as well.
Questions are several-
What's the best consensus opinion on night sites for this 1911? Novak?
Price on night sites?
I suppose I can install the rear sight in the dovetail?
How is the front night sight installed? It doesn't look removeable. Gunsmith necessary, here?
Thanks in advance, Steve Long.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You'll need a gunsmith to install the front sight at a minimum, since it is staked in place. Since he's doing that, you may as well let him do the rear sight, too.

I like Meprolights. They provide an excellent, blocky sight picture in daylight, glow well in the dark, and are reasonably priced. 

The trendy Novaks are okay. They look cool and are easy on the hands when clearing malfunctions (something to be aware of on 1911s, especially). The downside is they make one-handed slide operation more challenging, since one of the accepted techniques for that is to hook the rear sight on the belt. The original Novak design also requires milling the slide for the rear sight.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Im going to give the Trijicons one more try, came on pistol,
with a change of eyewear if still fuzzy will trsomething with wider
front site. Danged old eyes!


----------



## stevelong (Nov 27, 2007)

*taurus pt1911 .38 super?*

Hello, anyone know if these are out yet? Own one? Good /bad reports?
Thanks, Steve Long.


----------

